# papaya enzyme and enzymes in general



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

hii struggle with incomplete evacuation and on bad days going once (a lot) in the morning (1 hour to 2 hours) after i eat and then again an hour later and then straining throughout the day. on a bad day. i also am prone to bloating after eating and heartburn. i am on a probiotic.it was suggested i take a papaya enzyme. does anyone know anything about this? i have read that it can have some nasty adverse effects---ulcers in the throat and such---but i am not sure if that is common or like very rare. i just wondered if anyone could share their experiences with enzymes in general. thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The digestive enzymes I've seen a small study on to see if they helped with bloating in IBS were prescription pancreatic enzymes, and they think that it is partly a signaling thing, maybe more than a digestion thing. The plant enzymes don't act as animal signals. I'd try ones with pancreatin in them rather than pure plant enzymes. Some have a combination of both.


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

is that a prescription--the pancreatin? i guess i am wondering if an enzyme would help speed up the digestion process and thus make me more regular.....i have been told i have slow motility...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually constipation isn't that much a speed of digestion, more a speed of movement.I don't think the small intestine waits for the enzymes, and most of constipation is speed in the colon, not small intestine. You only digest food for a few hours. It spends from half a day to 3 days in the colon no matter how fast the small intestine gets it there.You can get over the counter digestive enzyme formulas with pancreatin in them. The clinical tests were done with the prescription version.


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks. maybe i am hoping for something from enzymes that enzymes can't give. i keep hoping that one day i will wake up and just be normal.


----------

